# Waxing needles



## SusanYEngland (Oct 25, 2011)

When using aluminum needles, I find they sometimes get sticky, grabbing the yarn and making my knitting less than relaxing. 
My solution is to wax them. Simply clean them good with warm soap and water and after drying them, rub them with waxed paper and buff with a dry cloth. Just enough of the wax comes off the paper and onto the surface of the needles to really make them smooth and the yarn glides along nicely.
It only takes a minute and a small piece of paper, so give it a try. This should also work nicely with bamboo and wooden needles, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Hm... If I had needles that would require such maintenance... I would simply throw them away.
I never had this kind of troubles with my needles...


----------



## SusanYEngland (Oct 25, 2011)

I cannot afford to just throw my needles away. I guess I should just keep my suggestions to myself.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

SusanYEngland said:


> When using aluminum needles, I find they sometimes get sticky, grabbing the yarn and making my knitting less than relaxing.
> My solution is to wax them. Simply clean them good with warm soap and water and after drying them, rub them with waxed paper and buff with a dry cloth. Just enough of the wax comes off the paper and onto the surface of the needles to really make them smooth and the yarn glides along nicely.
> It only takes a minute and a small piece of paper, so give it a try. This should also work nicely with bamboo and wooden needles, but I haven't tried it yet.


I agree. Waxed paper works very well to cure the stickiness for knitting needles as well as for many other items. Also, running needles through the hair can help.
And, with the price of things nowadays, we can use all the help we can get.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SusanYEngland said:


> When using aluminum needles, I find they sometimes get sticky, grabbing the yarn and making my knitting less than relaxing.
> My solution is to wax them. Simply clean them good with warm soap and water and after drying them, rub them with waxed paper and buff with a dry cloth. Just enough of the wax comes off the paper and onto the surface of the needles to really make them smooth and the yarn glides along nicely.
> It only takes a minute and a small piece of paper, so give it a try. This should also work nicely with bamboo and wooden needles, but I haven't tried it yet.


I've not herd of waxed paper before. I wonder if it's available here in the UK. Your suggestion is great. :thumbup:

Edit; Just googled it. Yes it is available here in the UK


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

SusanYEngland said:


> When using aluminum needles, I find they sometimes get sticky, grabbing the yarn and making my knitting less than relaxing.
> My solution is to wax them. Simply clean them good with warm soap and water and after drying them, rub them with waxed paper and buff with a dry cloth. Just enough of the wax comes off the paper and onto the surface of the needles to really make them smooth and the yarn glides along nicely.
> It only takes a minute and a small piece of paper, so give it a try. This should also work nicely with bamboo and wooden needles, but I haven't tried it yet.


Thanks for that tip...most of my needles are the older aluminium ones, so I will give it a go. In Australia we used waxed paper to wrap sandwiches in, before plastic sandwich bags were invented, but you can still buy it, and I have some in the cupboard now.


----------



## SusanYEngland (Oct 25, 2011)

We in the U.S. used waxed paper to wrap sandwiches too.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i spray a little furinture polis on a cloth an gently rub my needles,but waxed paper i think is a good too,if you don't have any check in your cereal and craker boxes


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

That is a great idea I am going to try it. Thanks.


----------



## tidepools (Jul 26, 2011)

Susan, a piece of waxed paper, quartered, is a part of my knitting bag. The person that helped me learn to knit years ago taught me that trick. Now it works well with the bamboo needles that I have come to enjoy. I never could afford to throw away needles, and now that I can, I just wouldn't. I donate to the Salvation Army or Goodwill so that someone else would benefit.
Katherine


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

That's so funny - I was just thinking the other day if it was possible to wax the needles! I'll have to try it.


SusanYEngland said:


> When using aluminum needles, I find they sometimes get sticky, grabbing the yarn and making my knitting less than relaxing.
> My solution is to wax them. Simply clean them good with warm soap and water and after drying them, rub them with waxed paper and buff with a dry cloth. Just enough of the wax comes off the paper and onto the surface of the needles to really make them smooth and the yarn glides along nicely.
> It only takes a minute and a small piece of paper, so give it a try. This should also work nicely with bamboo and wooden needles, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

Wax paper is a good idea. although I have never used it before I think I will. Thanks for the idea. Keep on knitting


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

SusanYEngland said:


> I cannot afford to just throw my needles away. I guess I should just keep my suggestions to myself.


Oh, no, I did not mean it like that - it's just that... well, I like to knit, but if I had to do this much, I would probably just quite. There are so many needles that need no maintenance out there... And I have so little time, I find my time much more precious and... Well, I'd rather spend it on knitting, than on washing and rubbing and other things needles.

I can't really imagine there are people with less income than me, but there are probably a lot of people with more time, so... I am sure someone will find this tip helpful!

And I do hope you will be able to by some quality needles sometime - and just enjoy your knitting, not looking after the needles... I really wish you to! Or, maybe, someone would make you a present or something... I do hope so!


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Will try this. Thanks


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

How would you ladies clean needles that appear rough and a bit rusty they are steel needles in dpns and I hate throwing them away as they are from a deceased estate of the grandmother of a friend so don't like to throw them out. I don't have much time to mess about but with these I would make time.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Fine grade steel wool with a dap of light weight sewing machine oil. Then clean thoroughly to remove oil to prevent staining the yarns.


----------



## yukonjack46 (Nov 3, 2011)

try some very fine steel wool for the rust and roughness and then use the wax paper to give them a protective coating


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

i have wax paper on my list for my baking supplies. now i have three uses. thank you.


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

That seems a very good idea I will try it on mine thankyou


----------



## hand-maeven (Jan 18, 2011)

I liked your solution for taking care of your knitting needles. I used it a few minutes ago on some needles I had used with some yarn that seemed to have left a residue on my needles. Now they are better than new-I'm glad you shared, I can't afford to throw away my tools either.


----------



## hand-maeven (Jan 18, 2011)

I liked your solution for taking care of your knitting needles. I used it a few minutes ago on some needles I had used with some yarn that seemed to have left a residue on my needles. Now they are better than new-I'm glad you shared, I can't afford to throw away my tools either.


----------



## magriet (Jan 23, 2012)

I used d/p steel needles last night, and what a battle, going tp clean them befor starting today,thanx


----------



## maryv528 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good god, I never thought that this idea wasn't available to all who needed it! I wonder what else is out there but unknown to people?


----------



## magriet (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanx


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Great idea, Susan. Thanks for the advise!


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

No NO, I like it, I am willing to bet the idea will also work on my Dreamz. Dont hesitate to share ideas. I have learned a lot from people here.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a lot of Old knitting needles and crochet hooks and I will definitely give it a go. Thank you for sharing as we all can't just go out and buy new things, some of us are on a fixed income and have to be careful of what we buy.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks ladies I will try that tomorrow night when I get home from work.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

mavisb said:


> How would you ladies clean needles that appear rough and a bit rusty they are steel needles in dpns and I hate throwing them away as they are from a deceased estate of the grandmother of a friend so don't like to throw them out. I don't have much time to mess about but with these I would make time.


Fine sand paper or steel wool should work.Then use the waxed paper.


----------



## djf5130 (Oct 14, 2011)

The UK probably has it because it's been in kitchens for many decades used for wrapping food -- before plastic wrap came out. Donna


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

I wonder what lemon juice would do -- it's good for removing rust


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

SusanYEngland said:


> I cannot afford to just throw my needles away. I guess I should just keep my suggestions to myself.


I'm going to give that a try. I have some needles that get sticky, they're not the steel ones though. Don't know exactly what they are. Don't think they're plastic. They look just like the steel ones, but they feel different and they are lighter in weight. I have to keep washing them when I'm knitting with them, so I'll surely give the waxpaper a try.


----------



## eilenablue (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you for the tip, Susan. And good on you for not throwing your needles away! I'm sure a lot of us can relate to not affording to buy new ones. 
I'd never heard of the waxed paper 'remedy' before and will try it. I know exactly what you mean about the wool sticking to the needles. I find putting talcum powder on my hands helps a little, but I have to do this often.
Thanks again for this great tip! Happy knitting.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

mavisb said:


> How would you ladies clean needles that appear rough and a bit rusty they are steel needles in dpns and I hate throwing them away as they are from a deceased estate of the grandmother of a friend so don't like to throw them out. I don't have much time to mess about but with these I would make time.


They are like a part of the family...
Well, I don't think scrubbing them would be a really good idea - as careful as you may be, there will always be some roughness left afterwords...

Rust is soluble in HCl... but it also solutes Fe, so some additions are used - the most common is urotropine. But... handling HCl is not that big of a deal, but it does require some basic lab skills / knowledge...

There are also commercial products for this matter, but mind they are basically acid also and all safety instructions should be followed.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for this tip and am going to use it today on a set of needles that I use a lot. I agree - with the cost of things today, I don't throw out.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Most of us can not afford to "simply throw them away." Especially at the prices they charge for needles now. Thanks for your tip, it's a good one. I will be using it later on my bamboo needles.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

SusanYEngland said:


> When using aluminum needles, I find they sometimes get sticky, grabbing the yarn and making my knitting less than relaxing.
> My solution is to wax them. Simply clean them good with warm soap and water and after drying them, rub them with waxed paper and buff with a dry cloth. Just enough of the wax comes off the paper and onto the surface of the needles to really make them smooth and the yarn glides along nicely.
> It only takes a minute and a small piece of paper, so give it a try. This should also work nicely with bamboo and wooden needles, but I haven't tried it yet.


You are amazingly clever. I have a new set of Britton birch needles that I wish were smoother. Thanks so much!
pzoe


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I have always used the silicone papers you buy to clean your eyeglasses. Simple and not messy and always ready to be used. They polish aluminum needles just fine, rub the needles with one of these sheets. So inexpensive and a pack of them last forever, can be used over and over.

Carol J.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Great idea. I have done it on wood but never aluminum which is my preference to knit with especially vintage ones that cannot be replaced. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I have used rubbing alcohol on my needles, then took a gum wrapper that is foil on the outside side and waxy on the inside. I first rub with the rubbing alcohol, then use the foil side, and finish with the waxy side. They've changed how these wrappers are made because they don't work as good as they used to, but it still helps. As far as waxed paper is concerned when we were kids we would take a roll of waxed paper with us to the park. We'd tear off a pretty good sized sheet for each of us and sit on it to go down the slide. Would take sticky slides and make them very slick making the ride more fun and next to impossible to walk back up the slide instead of using the steps to get to the top.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

SusanYEngland said:


> I cannot afford to just throw my needles away. I guess I should just keep my suggestions to myself.


Thank you for letting us know as I have some that seem to be sticky also and I am in your same boat I can not afford to just throw my needles away. Appreciate all hints.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Try WD40.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Would it be the same as greaseproof paper I wonder.


RebeccaMoe said:


> SusanYEngland said:
> 
> 
> > When using aluminum needles, I find they sometimes get sticky, grabbing the yarn and making my knitting less than relaxing.
> ...


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

SusanYEngland said:


> I cannot afford to just throw my needles away. I guess I should just keep my suggestions to myself.


Absolutely DO NOT keep your suggestions to yourself! Your suggestion is awesome. I just tried the waxed paper, and it works great. I'm with you; I can't afford to just throw things away. It's such a great feeling of accomplishment when you can solve a problem without spending money. Please don't be upset by one comment. There are so many wonderful, caring people here. I noticed several nice replies to your suggestion. Those are the people that matter!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

flohel said:


> Try WD40.


I would be concerned about using WD40 because it leaves behind an oily residue which could stain your yarns.


----------



## lucy b (Nov 24, 2011)

I must try this!! I've been knitting for over 50 years and using some of the same needles. No doubt this will make an improvement! Thank you for the tip! (why hadn't I thought of this?)



ompuff said:


> SusanYEngland said:
> 
> 
> > When using aluminum needles, I find they sometimes get sticky, grabbing the yarn and making my knitting less than relaxing.
> ...


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

linslittlegirl said:


> SusanYEngland said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot afford to just throw my needles away. I guess I should just keep my suggestions to myself.
> ...


I agree one comment is just that, one comment. Having a forum where we can all express our opinions whether we agree or disagree is a wonderful thing. As in life accept the positive and forget the negative.

Even if money is not an issue, I hate to replace something that has value. I wish I had inherited my MIL's knitting supplies, just being able to handle something she knitted with would have been wonderful. Her needles were very old (purchased in the early 50's) and I remember her needing to maintain them while she knitted. Thank you for bringing that memory back.

Susan continue to take care of your needles and when it is time pass them down to your grand or great grandchildren.


----------



## Maraleah (Dec 1, 2011)

Don't hesitate to share tips with us. There will always be someone who can use them.

As for HandyFamily, she's probably a lot like me. My mouth (or keyboard) often works faster than my brain and I end up with my foot in my mouth. What comes out is not what or how I meant to say it. I can certainly relate to having little time to enjoy hobbies. Now I have all the time in the world...disabled, kids grown, no job. 

Seasons of life, right?


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Maraleah said:


> Don't hesitate to share tips with us. There will always be someone who can use them.
> 
> As for HandyFamily, she's probably a lot like me. My mouth (or keyboard) often works faster than my brain and I end up with my foot in my mouth. What comes out is not what or how I meant to say it. I can certainly relate to having little time to enjoy hobbies. Now I have all the time in the world...disabled, kids grown, no job.
> 
> Seasons of life, right?


I also suffer from athletes mouth, from opening mouth and inserting foot to often.


----------



## magator (Feb 21, 2011)

I would use very fine steel wool ( you can find it at a woodworking or hardware store) Then use the waxed paper on them. We used to run a candle or a piece of waxed paper on the blades of our sleds in the winter to keep them slippery and rust free. I don't use the wax if I am knitting with silk. I don't have a logical reason but just thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I wouldn't use the WD40, it will leave a residue no matter how well you clean it afterwards. I was also told about the wax paper trick back in the early 70's by a lady that was trying to teach me to knit. I keep several squares in a ziplock baggie in my knitting tote.


----------



## Tinker Belle (Jan 26, 2012)

Needles are the tools of our craft. Maintenance of them should be a part of what we do.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Great tip! We all come from different areas of the world, were taught and/or learned to knit in different ways, create different works of art, but we all have a common interest. I knit with all my mother's and grandmother's old needles and others I've collected over the years. I have steel needles that my grandmother used to knit lace with. I enjoy this forum because people share their tips and knowledge of the craft. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Susan - that's a great idea !!! and I grew up with sandwiches wrapped in wax paper every day at school !!!  It should work perfect on wooden needles also, as it is so mild. 

Mavis - I would try a little bit of steel wool - gently rub the needles in the areas you need cleaning up and then rub with the waxed paper.

I have never thrown away a pair of knitting needles or a crochet hook - once I have them, they are mine forever !!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I remember as a child taking wax paper to the playground and sitting on it going down the slide. After a few times the slide would get really slippery. Works the same on the needles. I know in the summer especially my hands get sweaty and the needles get sticky.. This is a great idea. Also thanks for the memory.


----------



## jat55 (Jan 14, 2012)

Great idea! Thanks for sharing


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

SusanYEngland said:


> When using aluminum needles, I find they sometimes get sticky, grabbing the yarn and making my knitting less than relaxing.
> My solution is to wax them. Simply clean them good with warm soap and water and after drying them, rub them with waxed paper and buff with a dry cloth. Just enough of the wax comes off the paper and onto the surface of the needles to really make them smooth and the yarn glides along nicely.
> It only takes a minute and a small piece of paper, so give it a try. This should also work nicely with bamboo and wooden needles, but I haven't tried it yet.


What a great idea! I still have my aluminum needles, just can't bear to part with them. I learned how to knit on aluminum needles at the age of five. Lots of good memories there. I'll have to try your waxed paper maintenance and break out the aluminums again. Thanks so much!


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

mavisb said:


> How would you ladies clean needles that appear rough and a bit rusty they are steel needles in dpns and I hate throwing them away as they are from a deceased estate of the grandmother of a friend so don't like to throw them out. I don't have much time to mess about but with these I would make time.


You can use a rust remover on them. Then use very fine/ultra fine sandpaper on them to smooth out the rough areas. Then you can wash them and dry them really good. Then use waxed paper on them to make them slick again. Run your fingers over them after using the sandpaper a little bit at a time and check for any roughness left.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Try a product called Barkeepers Friend.. It is at grocery store with the Comet cleaners..... also WD40.



mavisb said:


> How would you ladies clean needles that appear rough and a bit rusty they are steel needles in dpns and I hate throwing them away as they are from a deceased estate of the grandmother of a friend so don't like to throw them out. I don't have much time to mess about but with these I would make time.


----------



## Whoopie (Dec 4, 2011)

A little scrub down with steel wool (S O S, Brillo) then the waxed paper. I was taught to wipe the needles along my nose to lubricate them


----------



## lauramittler (Aug 7, 2011)

Silicone spray on a cloth works really well. It also works on large circs with the tubing, just rub on tubing and needles, works great.


----------



## Scarlotta (Dec 2, 2011)

When I had babies some 50 years ago, I used to rub diaper pins in my hair when they got sticky. There seems to be just enough oil in your hair to treat them. Might try that!
Marilyn


----------



## SusanYEngland (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you all for your wonderful tips and stories, but most of all thank you for your encouragement.


----------



## jat55 (Jan 14, 2012)

My husband's aunt (who is 92) used to give each member of the family a sweater for Christmas that she had knitted. She must have worked all year long to knit them. She is bed ridden now and can no longer knit. This past Christmas she gave me her knitting needle collection. I was extremely touched and plan to use them. She probably won't be here much longer but using those needles will bring back wonderful memories of all those Christmases past. I will be sure to keep a piece of waxed paper in my knitting bag!


----------



## SusanYEngland (Oct 25, 2011)

Boy, I wish I'd known about the wax paper on the slides when I was a kid! I don't remember any of them being very slick to slide on. I remember they were often too hot from the sun, but not very slick. 
I got a good laugh from thinking about that one.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

Scarlotta said:


> When I had babies some 50 years ago, I used to rub diaper pins in my hair when they got sticky. There seems to be just enough oil in your hair to treat them. Might try that!
> Marilyn


Yes... I've done that since I had 5 siblings that I had to take care of... just sliding the needle thru your hair works.


----------



## laylajeanne (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't think quality has much to do with it. I have Signature needles and while they aren't sticky, they get bits of residue. Almost like I didn't have clean hands, but that's not it. It's easy enough to get off, but I've wondered where it was coming from.


----------



## Zoey (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes Susan, Debi commented before I did , wax paper on slides really got the speed up when you were a kid, I was always asking for a sheet from my mom, what a memory I hadn't thought of in years.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i use old candles to wax my bamboo/wood needles. just rub the candle on them, then buff with a soft cloth. reallly prefer bees wax candles, but any will do. wouldn't advise using colored ones, white, off white and pale pastel colors are ok. whatever works and is least expensive works for me. good luck.racso


----------



## toto (May 27, 2011)

I have always ran needles through my hair and found them easier to use afterwards. Never thought why it was just always something I did. Thanks for the explanation


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

Whoopie said:


> A little scrub down with steel wool (S O S, Brillo) then the waxed paper. I was taught to wipe the needles along my nose to lubricate them


Lubricate with your nose....that gave me a chuckle....not sure what you're lubricating with!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Susan - Absolutely DO NOT keep your suggestions to yourself!! Obviously some people have money to throw away!!!

As a matter of fact, I bought some bamboo needles that are just horrid!! I will try the wax paper trick - better than leaving them in the draw. If not that - one of the other suggestions. Thank you very much for all your suggestions - greatly appreciated (even some that don't can't keep their opinions to themselves)


----------



## Peas and Carrots (Feb 2, 2012)

Waxed paper can be used for a lot of things, in many different countries. Perhaps a little worldly advice and tips go a long way in broadening our horizons. I for one, appreciate tips from anyone wishing to share them. The world doesn't stop at the US border!


----------



## sock knitter (Nov 28, 2011)

good ole wax paper to the rescue. Great idea, some of my needles are from my Grandmother and I will do try this, give the needles a work out just as my sweet wonderful Grandmother did, my creation will not be as lovely as hers but the memories that she once held these very same needles so create so many special gifts. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

So many great ideas! And so many memories. I have really inexpensive bamboo circs (inexpensive because I wanted to try them)and can't wait to do the waxed paper thing and start a projoct. I remember my MIL wrapping sandwiches in nice, tight, tidy waxed paper packages. It took me years to achieve that skill.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

i am kinda new to the knitting world, but i was having the same problem, i thought and thought of the situation, tried the waxing, the cleaning, bought new needles, but like alot of you, can't afford new needles, everytime you want to do a project. well this may sound crazy, but i actually found it works great, and most of us have this in our home somewhere.
you know the shelf and drawer liner that is kinda spongy, cut a small piece of this, into the palm of your hand, and hold your stitches, coming upon your knitting needle, palm down, the top of your hand is on top, slide stitches very easy, even with a sticky needle.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I inherited a pair of size 4 needles that were clearly used for something else than knitting.. the finish had rubbed off.. almost like as if nail polish remover was spilled and left to dry.. I have really no clue what happened but I used the very light sand paper and wax paper and the work like a charm.. I love them because the tips are so nice and sharp.. and the size is great for the thinner yarns... when I made my own out of a dowel.. I used wax paper to give them a shine.. .it works so nice...


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

SusanYEngland said:


> I cannot afford to just throw my needles away. I guess I should just keep my suggestions to myself.


Being in the same situation, I sanded a pair of wooden needles that a cat must have chewed on, I also put them in my electric pencil sharpener! I figured that I had nothing to lose and it worked. Took a bit of time with an emery board to get them smooth and then I used the bottom of an old candle to wax them up! I kept the candle next to my chair to re-wax when they got sticky again! I believe in the old Yankee saying, Reuse, Repair, Redo! Don't feel bad about sharing your idea. It's a great one.


----------



## Peas and Carrots (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the advice and I do appreciate your tips. Sometimes people take things the wrong way, and I appreciate tips from anyone who can share them with me. I think sometimes folks just don't want to accept that there are so many people out there just wanting to be friendly, and I saw your tip as just that....friendly. Thank you.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

susan never keep your suggestions to yourself if they are not good someone on here can take your suggestion add a little something to it and voila a new way of doing things from your suggestion keep that in mind we love suggestions no matter what keep them coming


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Great tip! I can see grocery stores all over the world suddenly running out of waxed paper and wondering why. KP knitters rule!!


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

SusanYEngland said:


> I cannot afford to just throw my needles away. I guess I should just keep my suggestions to myself.


Susan, I think you solution is great and most certainly not "throw them out". Dolori


----------



## knitpoppy (Sep 3, 2011)

to remove the rust and polish them up, try using a little wad of 0000 steel wool. Then finish up with your waxed paper. 0000 steel wool is so micro-fine that it won't stratch easily,(but it can if you scrub too hard) so be gentle.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

omg i am old wax paper to bring to the park yea what a memory see what just a little suggestion can do on here thanks for that


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

Please don't keep suggestions to yourself. That is how we all learn little tips. I hope sometime I can add a tip of some sort to this forum. So far, I've nothing new to add.
laurelk in S. CA


----------



## aquarius (Sep 16, 2011)

I sprinkle baby powder a bit messy but they well glide well. project will smell good. Hope this helps. Margie from Santa Cruz,Ca USA


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

It does sound like a good idea. I do have a question though. Arent needles made with different materials so some will grip yarn, or at least certain yarn types, while others allow it to slide effortlessly? I thought sometimes you WANT that grip after reading things like bamboo being good for slick yarns as it provides some resistance. I am still a young knitter, and very clueless when it comes to needles.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Than ks for the info. It is good to know all the tricks. I have needles that are older then I am (and I am no spring chicken) that were passed down to me from my mother. After so many years things do happen, and so not wanting to throw things out, it is good to know there is a solution.


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

SmilingCamel said:


> Whoopie said:
> 
> 
> > A little scrub down with steel wool (S O S, Brillo) then the waxed paper. I was taught to wipe the needles along my nose to lubricate them
> ...


You're too funny! It's the side of your nose, not the inside! :lol:


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

You are right-bamboo needles keep very slippery yarn under control, as will wood ones. metal are good for very fine yarns. I inherited my mother's knitting needles and there are plastic ones in there that I use for baby yarns (just like she did!).


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

SusanYEngland said:


> When using aluminum needles, I find they sometimes get sticky, grabbing the yarn and making my knitting less than relaxing.
> My solution is to wax them. Simply clean them good with warm soap and water and after drying them, rub them with waxed paper and buff with a dry cloth. Just enough of the wax comes off the paper and onto the surface of the needles to really make them smooth and the yarn glides along nicely.
> It only takes a minute and a small piece of paper, so give it a try. This should also work nicely with bamboo and wooden needles, but I haven't tried it yet.


What a great idea!!! I recently purchased some inexpensive bamboo straight needles from a company in China only to find they were slightly rough, not nice and smooth like my birch needles. I didn't want to varnish them, but never occurred to me to use wax... what a great idea!!! Thank you!!! xoxox


----------



## Scarlotta (Dec 2, 2011)

We always ran our scratchy iron over waxed paper to smooth it out also.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Please don't laught at what I am going to tell you. I had 7 circular needles (lace) ones from Addi, they were stickey I couldn't knit with them. I took them back to the shop I bought them from and they called Addi, and I was told to clean them of with ketchup. They had also changed color. I did as I was told and they are no longer stickey and are just as lovely as they were when they were new. I called the knit shop to let them know and they said they were going to post the information on their web site. Hope this may help some others.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

linslittlegirl said:


> SmilingCamel said:
> 
> 
> > Whoopie said:
> ...


EYEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! LOL! That might work with my grandsons! LOLOLOLOL!


----------



## sandy2 (Apr 24, 2011)

I dabble in woodworking so I have some very fine grit sanding sponges on hand. They're soft and flexible and wrap all the way around the needle - wonderful for giving those needles a rub-down.....possibly the same type of needles from China which was previously mentioned. I've also used and like the wax paper tip but I wanted to try something new. I worked a little paste wax into a small square of flannel (keeping a section of it free from wax). I use this to wax my needles, buffing them afterward with the clean section. I keep this flannel in an old prescription bottle in my knitting bag. I was afraid the odor from the wax would linger but it doesn't.


----------



## beck25 (Nov 30, 2011)

SusanYEngland said:


> I cannot afford to just throw my needles away. I guess I should just keep my suggestions to myself.


I have this problem too and i will be giving it a try 
thanks for you help


----------



## venicesusie (Feb 19, 2011)

That reminds me of another wax paper trick from childhood days. We sat on a piece of wax paper to go down the sliding board. Boy, what a ride that was!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Try a litte fine guage steel wool to remove the rust. Then maybe polish with some type of cloth made just for that purpose. I am not sure what it is called or where to get it but I have heard it mentioned on HGTV and DIY channels. they do not always explain where to find such things. maybe a good steel polish, like one used for appliances will help.........I have some douboe points that were my grandmothers. They are steel and begining to rust, I need to try this myself, it just has not gotten to the point of being a problem.............good luck , let us know what works.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I have tried the waxed paper trick and it works great! Glad to know I'm not the only one that does it. I mentioned it to some of my knitting friends, they said they had never heard of it.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

wow ketchup who would of thought will try that for sure


----------



## lindang49 (Jan 22, 2012)

Great tip. With some yarns and bamboo needles I've wished for just a little more slide and this might do the trick. Thabks for sharing.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

It does work with wooden and bamboo. I hate to sound gross but you can also use your own oils from your face. When I am knitting and my wooden needles start to drag then I use the oils from the sides of my nose. I hope that didn't offend or gross any one out. Can't get any more natural than that.


----------



## BarbaraLS (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you! I was wondering how to improve the guild on well used bamboo needles! Added wax paper to my shopping list.....much cheaper then new needles!  Appreciate the help!


----------



## raisedontherock (Mar 26, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> SusanYEngland said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot afford to just throw my needles away. I guess I should just keep my suggestions to myself.
> ...


i don`t think it is so much a matter of $$$ as using something that once belonged to someone you loved or perhaps you just love the earth and try to keep usable items out of landfill.


----------



## addictedtoknitting (Feb 2, 2012)

That is so strange that running the knitting needles through your hair.... I often have an itchy scalp (very dry skin) and use the knitting needle to scratch my head sometimes... explains how my needles work so well. wow!!

Angie


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

NO - please don't keep your suggestions to yourself. For those of us on fixed incomes, we need all the helpful suggestions we can get. I can't afford to throw needles away either, plus your suggestion is a darn good one. I will definitely try it, especially on my wooden needles because they stick terribly. Thanks for sharing. Karol~~


SusanYEngland said:


> I cannot afford to just throw my needles away. I guess I should just keep my suggestions to myself.


----------



## addictedtoknitting (Feb 2, 2012)

Actually if you were out in the wilderness, (my son being a boyscout) told me the oils around your nose are great for chapped lips. So I believe it would do just as well for your needles. might as well let what God gave you naturally be put to use for other ideas too.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

SusanYEngland said:


> When using aluminum needles, I find they sometimes get sticky, grabbing the yarn and making my knitting less than relaxing.
> My solution is to wax them. Simply clean them good with warm soap and water and after drying them, rub them with waxed paper and buff with a dry cloth. Just enough of the wax comes off the paper and onto the surface of the needles to really make them smooth and the yarn glides along nicely.
> It only takes a minute and a small piece of paper, so give it a try. This should also work nicely with bamboo and wooden needles, but I haven't tried it yet.


Let me make a suggestion to you that you may also want to try prior to waxing your needles, clean them with some denatured (rubbing) alchohol first, then wax them. Rubbing wood and bamboo needles with wax paper is an old remedy for excess drag with the needles. A cake of bees wax also works, but buff them with a soft cloth. What's happened, especially with older needles is that the finish may have worn off.

And as for keeping your ideas to yourself, don't let one member of the knitting police back you down.


----------



## birdiemum (Feb 19, 2012)

I had a pair of inexpensive bamboo needles that I (ahem) washed to remove some dye. I ruined the finish - they were no longer nice and smooth. I permanently borrowed a kit for maintaining the finish on a pool cue (it has three grades of extremely fine plastic "sand paper" ) and the finest one smoothed out my bamboo knitting needle with just a couple of swipes.


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

Most things that are used every day need proper maintenance, so waxing would be very useful on your needles to keep them in top performance mode. Just like keeping up with your car engine, or even just keeping your refrigerater clean! It wouldn't take even 5 minutes to do this.


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

SusanYEngland said:


> When using aluminum needles, I find they sometimes get sticky, grabbing the yarn and making my knitting less than relaxing.
> My solution is to wax them. Simply clean them good with warm soap and water and after drying them, rub them with waxed paper and buff with a dry cloth. Just enough of the wax comes off the paper and onto the surface of the needles to really make them smooth and the yarn glides along nicely.
> It only takes a minute and a small piece of paper, so give it a try. This should also work nicely with bamboo and wooden needles, but I haven't tried it yet.


Wax paper also works on your iron. I use it all the time.


----------



## gdib (Jun 19, 2011)

I think wax paper would do the trick as I find slicker needles are better to work with. Thank you for your input.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Tools of any sort require maintenance at times. Whatever the craft or skill, keeping one's tools in good working order is just common sense.

This tip is very helpful, and takes no more than 2 or 3 minutes, but to each her own.


----------



## Donna Williams (May 22, 2011)

Susan, my Husband says it is true., waxing your aluminum needles will seal the small pores in your needles and make them more slicker. When he was a welder by trade he had to work with aluminum & used bees wax and rub it on so it be slicker. Same with our needles.

I have something to add, for those to say why bother with it just buy needles so you don't have to do the extra work get on with knitting. Well I think it's all about the passionate for what we enjoy doing so taking a little bit of time to work with our tools to make them work for us is showing T.L.C.


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

SusanYEngland said:


> I cannot afford to just throw my needles away. I guess I should just keep my suggestions to myself.


I appreciate your suggestion. I love aluminum needles because they are cheaper but reliable. They don't get "sticky" often but when they do it's nice to know there is a quick solution.


----------



## Nativelady (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I certainly would never throw my needles away either. You have a good idea- thanks for sharing! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

mavisb said:


> How would you ladies clean needles that appear rough and a bit rusty they are steel needles in dpns and I hate throwing them away as they are from a deceased estate of the grandmother of a friend so don't like to throw them out. I don't have much time to mess about but with these I would make time.


You might try some very, very fine sandpaper or steel wool pads to gently remove the rust spots, then coat them using the waxed paper. If you want to keep them but not use them, I would give them a good coating of WD40 or maybe gun oil.


----------



## Lulabelle (Aug 23, 2011)

I think that is a great idea, I know what you mean about the needles getting sticky. I will try that. Thanks Lynn


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

Great idea that my mom taught me! I use waxed paper for my needlepoint needles also. Just makes it easier to work with them. After my mom died, I got all of her knitting needles so I donated them to a large organization that does much charity knitting. They really appreciated all of them and they will be used. I never throw away anything that someone else could use.


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, I have some circular red hearts that are horrible, I tried soap and it did not work, will try the wax paper. 
Keep those tips coming.
Happy knitting.


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Wax paper is a great idea! Thanks I am going to try that.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

I love the wax paper idea... I always used the old rubbing them through my hair trick, but now my hair is so short it isn't an option anymore! As for the lady who thinks is easier to buy new than to wash and rub old needles (and perhaps for her it IS easier)... As for me, I'd rather take a little bit of time with wax paper than get myself sorted out, get in the car, drive to a store, fight the crowds and stand on line just to pay for new needles, then have to drive back home again!!! Seems a little wax paper is time AND energy efficient!!!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

tidepools said:


> Susan, a piece of waxed paper, quartered, is a part of my knitting bag. The person that helped me learn to knit years ago taught me that trick. Now it works well with the bamboo needles that I have come to enjoy. I never could afford to throw away needles, and now that I can, I just wouldn't. I donate to the Salvation Army or Goodwill so that someone else would benefit.
> Katherine


I'll have to try that on my bamboo dpns. Thanks Susan and Tidepools.


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for the wax paper idea.....it really does not take much time to do a little mainteance does it?


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

venicesusie said:


> That reminds me of another wax paper trick from childhood days. We sat on a piece of wax paper to go down the sliding board. Boy, what a ride that was!


That brought back fun memories! I attended a Catholic grade school and we had to bring in the wax paper bags bread loaves came in to school. Every Friday we'd put them under our shoes and slide our feet to wax the classroom floors. It makes me laugh to think about it now. Talk about multi-purpose uses.


----------



## Estelle (Jun 30, 2011)

You can send Wax paper from Lakeland Plastics here in England. However I bought a big roll from a supermarket when I last visited America. It is useful stuff not only for waxed needles but is good if you do patchwork. I often wrap picnic food up in it and I guess you could line cake tins instead of using grease proof paper.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

SusanYEngland said:


> I cannot afford to just throw my needles away. I guess I should just keep my suggestions to myself.


Dear Susan, This is an open forum for all knitters to voice their questions, suggestions, answers and doubts without having to worry about unfavorable feedback. Keep your suggestions coming. We all benefit for the suggestions of others. By the way, I waxed my dp bamboo needles only last week because they seemed to be catching on some fibers...a few rubs from the waxed paper made them smooth and "catch free." I got this tip from this forum a year ago and appreciate it. Patricia


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

SusanYEngland said:


> I cannot afford to just throw my needles away. I guess I should just keep my suggestions to myself.


Susan, you have a very good suggestion. If you have anymore please post them, many of us can't afford to throw needles away (especially me on fixed income), and that is one suggestion I will definitely use. I did try it on my bamboo needles (circular and only bamboo set I have) and it worked great. Never thought to try it on my aluminum but will now.


----------



## punky158 (Mar 24, 2011)

i find that even though I buy really expensive needles certain yarns ( even expensive and metallic ones) will deposit films, In the yarn manufacture and spooling the yarns acquire some coatings much like material will that you sew with. You can and should wash all material first to avoid sewing machine needle sticking but prewashing spooled yarn would be pretty cumberson. I clean my needles after every project before putting away and during if necessary and waxed paper is indeed one of the best products I've found to do the job.

I was totally shocked at the rather rude reply this lady received on her tip.


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

THANK YOU soooo much for the TIP. This might work for my darning neddles as will.


----------



## orthorn (Oct 8, 2011)

Have you tried a steel wool pad-like Brillo or SOS to clean the steel needles? It works to remove rust, then you might try waxing them or some furniture polish as suggested above


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hm... If I had needles that would require such maintenance... I would simply throw them away.
> I never had this kind of troubles with my needles...


My reply is 2 people down. I am just learning to get around KP and what bar I press doesn what in the messages.


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

I have read all of this conversation about needles and waxed paper; it brought back so many memories!! The sliding board, the sled, the runners on my ice skates, needle point needles, the iron (I still do that)--------And now my knitting needles will be getting a "treatment"! I do think the best remark was from the lady who keeps a square of waxed paper in her knitting basket!! God Bless anyone who has an idea to make life easier in these 'trying' tines!! Pray for Peace, so we and our children can have plenty of time to knit/crochet!!!! M ^j^


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

For me, it isn't the needles but my body chemistry. Sometimes I am really good and then comes the time that I need to wash my needles again. Never tried waxing but just washing in hot soapy water and drying works really well. All I use are aluminum needles. Have tried bamboo but my yarn doesn't slide fast enough for me like the aluminum. Will try the wax paper for just plain maintenance. I so like this forum. I learn so many good things and meet so many great people.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

mavisb said:


> How would you ladies clean needles that appear rough and a bit rusty they are steel needles in dpns and I hate throwing them away as they are from a deceased estate of the grandmother of a friend so don't like to throw them out. I don't have much time to mess about but with these I would make time.


Do you think that coating them with clear nail polish would help? Haven't tried this but am just guessing.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I've used waxed paper on wooden and on bamboo needles, and it seems to work wonders. It's a great, and inexpensive, tool. So glad it was mentioned here.

Hazel


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I bought the $3.99 circular needles advertised on another forum thread. I wish I had known about the waxed paper.

I am afraid I did throw them away when they wouldn't even work to tie a package. It felt terrible to discard them!

Carolyn


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

See--there is the same ad. Carolyn


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

SusanYEngland said:


> When using aluminum needles, I find they sometimes get sticky, grabbing the yarn and making my knitting less than relaxing.
> My solution is to wax them. Simply clean them good with warm soap and water and after drying them, rub them with waxed paper and buff with a dry cloth. Just enough of the wax comes off the paper and onto the surface of the needles to really make them smooth and the yarn glides along nicely.
> It only takes a minute and a small piece of paper, so give it a try. This should also work nicely with bamboo and wooden needles, but I haven't tried it yet.


Thanks for the post, great solution. Those that don't welcome the suggestion should just keep their comments to themselves and not throw cold water on solutions that most of us appreciate. We're not all in the financial position to just throw away our tools and get new ones when we'd like to!


----------



## deb1854 (Feb 4, 2012)

thank you for your suggestion! I dont have disposible needle either


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

SusanYEngland said:


> I cannot afford to just throw my needles away. I guess I should just keep my suggestions to myself.


No, Susan. You should always post here; your input is valuable to the greater knitting community. Thank you!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

GREAT suggestion. I have a number of pair of older needles and have been frustrated with them sticking. Most of my needles both knitting and crochet are from my mother who used them for many many years. I love using her needles as it somehow makes me feel like she's still sitting there watching me knit. Thanks.


----------



## hawkdream (Jan 16, 2012)

I haven't noticed the sticking problem with my metal needles, yet, but with the bamboo, I have. I am glad to see the great suggestions. 
I don't throw away my dpns, but I do have a bad habit of leaving one wherever I go....


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

mavisb, try running them through steel wool, i'v used sos soap pads then give them a polish also if when you have something on the neddles, and they start to drag from static just run them though your hair,it works


----------



## Irsette (Nov 12, 2011)

I think HandyFamily should stop while she is ahead!!!


----------



## siksika (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the tips about wax paper and fine steel wool. Some of my needles are quite old and getting a bit rough to work with. Some were my mothers so I am not about to throw them away. New ones have gotten quite pricey so it is a simple matter of economics to spruce the old ones up.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

mavisb said:


> How would you ladies clean needles that appear rough and a bit rusty they are steel needles in dpns and I hate throwing them away as they are from a deceased estate of the grandmother of a friend so don't like to throw them out. I don't have much time to mess about but with these I would make time.


If they are steel, a fine grade of steel wool will help clean them up. You might also use a little bit of a good car wax cleaner like Turtle Wax to help clean and polish....good luck....jj


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for offering the suggestion. I will use your ideaWVBetty


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

I read that ketchup will clean copper. If any of my metal needles get sticky, I wash them with dish detergent and a little baking soda, even a swipe with ammonia if the needles are really sticky. I read here to use Pond's cold cream on bamboo needles, so there's a jar of that in my knitting bag.

One suggestion for using abrasives--rub in one direction only, and use the finest sandpaper if baking soda won't work. Toothpaste (the white kind, not gel) might help too. We were told to use that to clean a CD, and the CD was good as new afterwards.

Happy knitting,
Karen N.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Another thought--someone suggested using paste wax. I might even try beeswax, rubbed all over and wiped off. The smell would be pleasant, anyway--

Karen N.


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

Carol J. said:


> I have always used the silicone papers you buy to clean your eyeglasses. Simple and not messy and always ready to be used. They polish aluminum needles just fine, rub the needles with one of these sheets. So inexpensive and a pack of them last forever, can be used over and over.
> 
> Carol J.


Eyeglass cleaning papers are made with a fine abrasive, which is why you are not EVER to use them on a coated lens, like a camera lens or on sporting equipment lenses. Not sure about them on car windshields that are tinted, I don't know if the tint is in the glass, or on it.
But for knitting needles, it should be fine - should polish off the crud we leave from perspiration or hand lotion or the myriad other things we are in contact with.
And on those steel knitting needles - rub lightly with oil of some sort, sewing machine oil should be good, you want an oil that is a penetrating oil. That should stop the rust (if it soaks in all the way), then clean the surface with as fine a grade of steel wool as you can find - here in the US, 4-ought grade (0000) is what we use for other rust-removal uses, and on a surface finish we want to save, we use the steel wool with oil on it, and don't rub too hard.
We let the oil soak in overnight, then clean the next day. In most cases, the rust doesn't return, IF the surface is kept protected, and in the case of your knitting needles, you will need to do that with something other than oil, so I guess I would opt for wax of some sort - and waxed paper would be a good choice.
BTW, I also keep a piece of it, folded up, with my ironing things, and when I clean the soleplate of the iron (that 4-ought grade of steel wool again) I iron briefly on the waxed paper, then off onto a piece of fabric, and the iron glides like a hot knife through butter. Makes the task easier. A tip only for those of us who DO iron, I guess? I like a sharp crease in my slacks, and collars that lay flat like they should. JMHO.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

addictedtoknitting said:


> Actually if you were out in the wilderness, (my son being a boyscout) told me the oils around your nose are great for chapped lips. So I believe it would do just as well for your needles. might as well let what God gave you naturally be put to use for other ideas too.


While reading a piece about "old fashioned hints," I read about using earwax as a lip balm. No thank you!!

Karen N.


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

flohel said:


> Try WD40.


The last I knew, WD-40 was paraffin-based, so should work. Just don't use it much, so don't know. Worth trying if you have some around the house...


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

Whoopie said:


> A little scrub down with steel wool (S O S, Brillo) then the waxed paper. I was taught to wipe the needles along my nose to lubricate them


I was told (I am getting really off-topic now, but...) that to make light bulbs easy to unscrew, to rub the side of your nose and then rub the threads with that finger, to put a bit of lubricant on the threads. Haven't tried it (the bulbs I rubbed threads on haven't burned out yet) but it kinda makes sense - if nobody sees me doing it!


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

SusanYEngland said:


> I cannot afford to just throw my needles away. I guess I should just keep my suggestions to myself.


I can't afford to throw mine out either, I tried the waxed paper suggestion, it work's like a charm, I used it on my bamboo needles.
Thank's for the idea.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

SusanYEngland said:


> When using aluminum needles, I find they sometimes get sticky, grabbing the yarn and making my knitting less than relaxing.
> My solution is to wax them. Simply clean them good with warm soap and water and after drying them, rub them with waxed paper and buff with a dry cloth. Just enough of the wax comes off the paper and onto the surface of the needles to really make them smooth and the yarn glides along nicely.
> It only takes a minute and a small piece of paper, so give it a try. This should also work nicely with bamboo and wooden needles, but I haven't tried it yet.


Or you could use paraffin wax used for sealing jars of jelly. I use it on my iron when doing linens at high temps--it glides so much easier but hadn't though about using it on knitting needles. Great suggestion!! thanks. I would never throw away my old needles they are precious and have many "miles" on them.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

BGL said:


> Whoopie said:
> 
> 
> > A little scrub down with steel wool (S O S, Brillo) then the waxed paper. I was taught to wipe the needles along my nose to lubricate them
> ...


or a left over sliver from a bar of soap works. I keep a piece of bar soap in my repair tool kit for such things which works on drawers so they glide easier also or rub it on screws so they go in straight.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

This is an excellent suggestion, which I'll be trying on the old spiral cables of circ inherited from great aunts.

The throwing away comment is rude and totally uncalled for! I'll keep my needles, thank you very much.

Karen


----------



## marie cook (Jun 4, 2011)

Reminds me of the days of cloth diapers. We used to run the pins through our hair to make them glide through the cloth.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I HAVE FOUND JUST GOOD OLD SOAP AND WATER AND DRYING THEM HELPS A LOT WITH PLASTIC/NYLON OR METAL NEEDLES, SINCE THOSE ARE THE ONLY TYPE I HAVE IT TAKES THE SWEAT OR NATURAL OILS FROM ONES HANDS OFF THE NEEDLES. I USE JUST DISH SOAP NOTHING FANCY. I FIND EVEN THO I STORE THEM IN A CLOSED OLDER CARRY ON BAG THEY GET A FUNNY FEEL TO THEM SO I MAY WASH BEFORE I USE THEM.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

No, no, don't do that. All information is useful to someone. Some folks are simply not as open to new ideas as other. That is OK, too. Their choice.



SusanYEngland said:


> I cannot afford to just throw my needles away. I guess I should just keep my suggestions to myself.


----------



## monajean (Oct 29, 2011)

SusanYEngland said:


> I cannot afford to just throw my needles away. I guess I should just keep my suggestions to myself.


I think it is a wonderful suggestion. It reminds me of how we used cloth diapers when I was raising my kids. My mom taught me to stick my safety pins in a bar of soap. It worked like a charm. Thanks for the suggestion. I will try it.


----------



## mreckel (Oct 26, 2011)

might try cleaning them with an sos pad (in US this is a soapy steel wool pad) Don't know if these are available where you live. Then follow with waxed paper or furniture polish.


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

I too, have many old needles that were my mother's. I keep them more for sentimental reason then for knitting. I find that the aluminum ones make my hands hurt, so I prefer bamboo. Such fond memories of sliding down the slides with wax paper and lunches with the sandwiches wrapped in waxed paper. Please keep the comments and suggestions coming, we all learn from each other.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

SusanYEngland said:


> When using aluminum needles, I find they sometimes get sticky, grabbing the yarn and making my knitting less than relaxing.
> My solution is to wax them. Simply clean them good with warm soap and water and after drying them, rub them with waxed paper and buff with a dry cloth. Just enough of the wax comes off the paper and onto the surface of the needles to really make them smooth and the yarn glides along nicely.
> It only takes a minute and a small piece of paper, so give it a try. This should also work nicely with bamboo and wooden needles, but I haven't tried it yet.


Susan, I'm with you! I have done this with my aluminum needles, too and even the plastic ones that I got from my MIL. I try and keep a piece of wax paper in my knitting bags. =)

And I can't afford to throw mine away either. If I did that, I'd have one size needle and it would be a circular.


----------



## TooToo (Aug 18, 2011)

I have had great luck with the wax paper trick, use it on my crochet hooks also. While I can afford new needles, I don't buy new as I have many from grandmother, mother-in-law and mother that are old and with a little tender care are as usuable as new ones. I am thrifty as well as sentimental.

TooToo


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't think any maintenance on needles is too much.

And if you don't have waxed paper or can't find it, you can take an old candle end and rub it several times on a piece of paper, it works as well. Or you can use bees wax to do the same thing.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I think the waxing tip is a good one. Sometimes you don't know what has managed to get on your needles, quality or not, and they get a little sticky. I had a problem with my favorite needles, couldn't figure out what was going on, only to find out my DH had been using them to CLEAN HIS EARS!!!! Guess he doesn't know you aren't supposed to put anything smaller than your elbow in your ears.

By the way, machine knitters know how valuable wax can be to helping yarn run smoothly through the needles on their machines, which are metal. Why wouldn't it work for hand knitting needles.

Lets keep these little tips coming.


----------



## Donna Williams (May 22, 2011)

gdhavens said:


> I think the waxing tip is a good one. Sometimes you don't know what has managed to get on your needles, quality or not, and they get a little sticky. I had a problem with my favorite needles, couldn't figure out what was going on, only to find out my DH had been using them to CLEAN HIS EARS!!!! Guess he doesn't know you aren't supposed to put anything smaller than your elbow in your ears.
> 
> By the way, machine knitters know how valuable wax can be to helping yarn run smoothly through the needles on their machines, which are metal. Why wouldn't it work for hand knitting needles.
> 
> Lets keep these little tips coming.


Yes I agree :0)


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

There is a product called Navel Jelly that is a metal polish and rust desolver. You can usually get it at hardware stores or sometimes auto parts stores. Use a teflonpan type scouring pad to help get rid of the rust and then just a towl/cloth to polish it up. If the rust is really quite bad it may take a few cleanings but the navel jelly should make them look like new again.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, that is great!


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Forgot about navel jelly, that too is a good suggestion.


----------



## bcandscott (Jan 5, 2012)

I would probably try cleaning them really well with something like naval jelly. That and perhaps a very very fine grain of sandpaper. Then wax them with the waxed paper. I would thing that would make them really come alive. Just be sure to use a fine grain sand paper or steel wool....you don't want to make them too rough.


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hm... If I had needles that would require such maintenance... I would simply throw them away.
> I never had this kind of troubles with my needles...


Throw them away?, I wax my wood needles all the time it takes just about 10 seconds maybe less.
I use candel wax just rub it on the tips and buff with a clean cloth. Done


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> i have wax paper on my list for my baking supplies. now i have three uses. thank you.


Years ago, waxed paper was also used to make drawers glide closed more easily - or wax candles were rubbed on the drawer edges


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

I use waxed paper on my bamboo needles and it works great. Don't keep suggestions to yourself, they may be new to our novice knitters. I learn so many things on this site!


----------



## trudes (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the waxed paper help. I, too, have my grandmother's addis. I used the foil from a candy bar(bonus, you get the chocolate) to shine them after I washed them or rather wiped them with a damp cloth and some dishwashing liquid. I am certain plain aluminum foil would work also, just not be so much fun. A sunshine jewelery cloth is part of my knitting gear because my hands sweat and I have to clean my needles after I use them. Just use whatever method works for the material of your needles. My husband suggests FINE grit sandpaper if they are rusty and the gentler methods don't work. Keep trying.You will love the connection you feel when you use your grandmother's needles. Good luck, mavisb


----------



## sparky36 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you so much for the suggestion!! I also can not afford to throw away my needles. This is a great idea!!


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

SusanYEngland said:


> I cannot afford to just throw my needles away. I guess I should just keep my suggestions to myself.


Susan. Please do not keep you hints too yourself. Not all of us can afford to throw our needles away. I thought the hint was most helpful. As I have a pair ofr needles that are sticky. So keep the hints coming.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Island Sue said:


> Thanks for the tip, I have some circular red hearts that are horrible, I tried soap and it did not work, will try the wax paper.
> Keep those tips coming.
> Happy knitting.


I just happened to think. My Mom snuck a square? of resin from my Dad's violin case, and she used this for running her sewing thread over to keep it from knotting. I wonder if it would work for the needles as well> I will have to try to find it and see if it does the trick also.


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Try a little steel wool or sandpaper to smooth them, then maybe a little furniture oil or a dryer sheet to anti-rust them. Dryer sheets work well when they are a little sticky, also.


----------



## michiganmilly (Dec 10, 2011)

killashandra said:


> There is a product called Navel Jelly that is a metal polish and rust desolver. You can usually get it at hardware stores or sometimes auto parts stores. Use a teflonpan type scouring pad to help get rid of the rust and then just a towl/cloth to polish it up. If the rust is really quite bad it may take a few cleanings but the navel jelly should make them look like new again.


I'd forgotten all about navel jelly...thanks for the reminder. Milly


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

When I took my first knitting class, we were using bamboo needles and the instructor told us if they start to get "sticky" just run them through a folded piece of wax paper. Works like a charm!


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Since I found out about the wax paper, that's what I've been doing, waxing my needles, it sure does make them nice and smooth


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

So many good tips here. I have used Butcher's Wax on wood ones. Dad used to use Naval Jelly on tools and I had alss forgotten about it.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

michiganmilly said:


> killashandra said:
> 
> 
> > There is a product called Navel Jelly that is a metal polish and rust desolver. You can usually get it at hardware stores or sometimes auto parts stores. Use a teflonpan type scouring pad to help get rid of the rust and then just a towl/cloth to polish it up. If the rust is really quite bad it may take a few cleanings but the navel jelly should make them look like new again.
> ...


Have never heard of this product. I wonder if it is available in Canada? Sounds like something to keep on hand.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Mungie said:


> michiganmilly said:
> 
> 
> > killashandra said:
> ...


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

[quote I just happened to think. My Mom snuck a square? of resin from my Dad's violin case, and she used this for running her sewing thread over to keep it from knotting. I wonder if it would work for the needles as well> I will have to try to find it and see if it does the trick also. quote]

Sewers have used cakes of beewax forever to slide thread over so the thread would glide.

Works a treat.


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

When I machine knit I allways run my wool through bees wax when I re wind it works realy well. I hand knit to so will be trying it on my needles.


----------



## animalshorses (Aug 30, 2011)

No ! Please don't keep suggestions to yourself ! I had never thought of that and you never know when you could use these tidbits on something ! Keep them coming ! I can't afford to throw away stuff either .


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

Mungie said:


> Island Sue said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the tip, I have some circular red hearts that are horrible, I tried soap and it did not work, will try the wax paper.
> ...


No stringed instruments when I was a kid, just reeded woodwinds and a piano, but my mother always used beeswax to wax thread. I still have part of her last cake of beeswax, and more of my own, plus some genuine beeswax candles. The honey scent is long gone from her beeswax cake, but those candles, and my newer beeswax still have that sweet scent. Wonderful! And great results on thread, of course. Can't do buttonholes without it! But I have never waxed any yarn, and not sure I would do so. Will keep the wax on the needles!


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

MalleeGirl said:


> When I machine knit I allways run my wool through bees wax when I re wind it works realy well. I hand knit to so will be trying it on my needles.


does the wax wash out of the yarn?


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Loves to Knit's Daughter said:


> Thanks for the advice and I do appreciate your tips. Sometimes people take things the wrong way, and I appreciate tips from anyone who can share them with me. I think sometimes folks just don't want to accept that there are so many people out there just wanting to be friendly, and I saw your tip as just that....friendly. Thank you.


I hate to keep repeating myself, but when you are reading email you can't tell what "tone of voice" someone was thinking in. Something could sound negative when in fact, the person writing was joking, laughing, or smiling as they wrote it.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

OK, and I still use bees wax on quilting thread when quilting by hand. Probably a little bees wax would be good for wood needles, too, or aluminum.

Waxed paper is good for many things. We don't iron clothes much any more, especially items that have been starched, but when we did, a folded piece of waxed paper was good to keep the sole plate of the iron free starch buildup. And it is a much healthier choice for covering food warming in a microwave than any plastic wrap. A handy item. I have used it also to cut out pattern pieces in place of tissue paper. 


Mungie said:


> Island Sue said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the tip, I have some circular red hearts that are horrible, I tried soap and it did not work, will try the wax paper.
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Mrs. Mac said:


> OK, and I still use bees wax on quilting thread when quilting by hand. Probably a little bees wax would be good for wood needles, too, or aluminum.
> 
> Waxed paper is good for many things. We don't iron clothes much any more, especially items that have been starched, but when we did, a folded piece of waxed paper was good to keep the sole plate of the iron free starch buildup. And it is a much healthier choice for covering food warming in a microwave than any plastic wrap. A handy item. I have used it also to cut out pattern pieces in place of tissue paper.
> 
> ...


I always did all of those things too. Still have to have beeswax for quilting. I have one little cake in the shape of a lamb. Can't use that, it's just too cute!!!


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mrs. Mac said:
> 
> 
> > OK, and I still use bees wax on quilting thread when quilting by hand. Probably a little bees wax would be good for wood needles, too, or aluminum.
> ...


 Can buy little beewax squares, etc at JoAnns, etc

The waxed paper on the bottom of the iron also made it glide easier


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes it does wash out , it is such a fine layer you cant see it anyway but it realy makes the wool run through the needles like a dream. Years ago when I was a young girl mum used it one our flat irons that we heated on the stove to help them glide over the starched cloths . Bees wax has had a lot of uses in its time . I am finding it hard too get where I live . Mollie


----------



## deefrecker (Feb 11, 2012)

you go girl. sometimes we just can"t please everyone.
binky.


----------



## deefrecker (Feb 11, 2012)

you go girl. sometimes we just can"t please everyone.
binky.


----------



## beebeeturner (Oct 17, 2011)

No. Thank you for sharing. I've tried to wax bamboo needles but your way sounds much simpler. Like you I cannot afford to toss out needles.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thats a great idea too... and I use to love going to Santa Cruz when I was much younger.. I would take my daughter to the boardwalk and we would play in the sand.. after a very long miserable day.. its great to have the memories...LOL You live in a beautiful part of the country...


aquarius said:


> I sprinkle baby powder a bit messy but they well glide well. project will smell good. Hope this helps. Margie from Santa Cruz,Ca USA


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

I appreciate your tip. That is going into my knitting binder. I too have aluminum needles from way long ago and don't have the heart to let go of them. I even have one size 11 that I can't find the match for. I know it's in here someplace. Thanks again.

Ramona


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

punky158 said:


> i find that even though I buy really expensive needles certain yarns ( even expensive and metallic ones) will deposit films, In the yarn manufacture and spooling the yarns acquire some coatings much like material will that you sew with. You can and should wash all material first to avoid sewing machine needle sticking but prewashing spooled yarn would be pretty cumberson. I clean my needles after every project before putting away and during if necessary and waxed paper is indeed one of the best products I've found to do the job.
> 
> I was totally shocked at the rather rude reply this lady received on her tip.


I'm pretty sure that she didn't mean it that way.. In fact, I'm sure she apologized profusely already.. Sometimes we get "foot-in-mouth disease" and don't realize how something sounds until it's too late.


----------



## GramaC (Feb 20, 2012)

to clean steel needles,I'd try a nylon scrubbie from the kitchen -- maybe dampened and with a little baking soda. Then try the wax paper afterwards. Hope it works.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

I will try this with my 'balene' needles - they are very 'sticky' so maybe this will help. I pass them over if I have aluminum or wood needles in the right size. Thanks for passing along this tip!
AnnB


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the great tip. Will definately be using that great tip.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

a good wax car polish, the type you would use on your stainless steel sinks to make them look new would also work wonderfully.


----------



## Selphknits (Aug 4, 2011)

There's a product called "never dull" that we used to use on our boat hardware. It's really great and might help with you steel needles. I have some steel dpn's and I love them,


----------



## maryv528 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> SusanYEngland said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot afford to just throw my needles away. I guess I should just keep my suggestions to myself.
> ...


What on earth has your cat got into? (Your avatar)


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

If any of mine get knicked or scratched I use a very fine emery board and a buffer to finish it off. that works great also.

If you want mor needles and can't or don't want to pay the high price go to the second hand shops, they usually have them for about $1.00 not too many circs though. I sometimes see some on Freecycle, you can request them there, I have given away many needles that way. I have too many for me.


----------



## ricottapie (Oct 3, 2011)

I find a light dusting of baby powder works for me.


----------



## Tinker Belle (Jan 26, 2012)

glacy1 said:


> I'm pretty sure that she didn't mean it that way.. In fact, I'm sure she apologized profusely already.. Sometimes we get "foot-in-mouth disease" and don't realize how something sounds until it's too late.


Very nicely said. The typed word can sometimes come off as harsh and it can happen to any of us............


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have been using bees wax for many years for sewing, it works gfreat to keep youi thread from knotting, not just for quilting.
I found a small plastic beeswax holder, it keeps the wax clean and it has a nice round of wax in it and there are slots to run your thread through so it is used by many.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Someone recently told me that the oil from behind your ear was the cure for cold sores. They swear it works everytime!


addictedtoknitting said:


> Actually if you were out in the wilderness, (my son being a boyscout) told me the oils around your nose are great for chapped lips. So I believe it would do just as well for your needles. might as well let what God gave you naturally be put to use for other ideas too.


----------



## Wildercrafter (Feb 9, 2011)

Is there anything you can do with a circular needle that does not come apart but has a ruff spot where the line meets the start of the needle.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

using wax paper reminds me that when working with cotton on a knitting machine we were told to fix a small piece of wax to the antenna so that the cotton thread would run through & make knitting easier. Might work when hand knitting too


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wildercrafter said:


> Is there anything you can do with a circular needle that does not come apart but has a ruff spot where the line meets the start of the needle.


You might try buffing it with some superfine sandpaper...slowly and carefully, to get the burr off. I've done this a time or two.

And for the waxed paper, I find it's a great way to keep my bamboo and wooden needles from drying out too much (I actually had one bamboo split before I started doing this). Since I live in a very dry climate, it's just a good routine practice to get into.


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

If I may add something here, and do not take this up wrong I am just making an observation:
We have become a throw away society, and that is a fact. Our landfills are over the top so if some of us choose to wash and wax our needles so what. If it bothers some people just dont do it. It is that simple, most of us can afford needles I do not think that is the problem. I think most of us are frugal, (not Cheap) we work hard or used to work hard for our money and if we dont have to, why throw away our needles they become or friends, our comfort.
I have so many needles that I dont need but I would never throw them away, give them away yes but to throw out a perfectly good item is wasteful.
So if we feel the need to clean them and maybe even wax them a little who does it hurt? And if you chose to throw them away it doesnt hurt anyone either, not really.
We all have the option to choose what we like, just like Baskin Robbins, it has 31 flavors of ice cream, there is at least one choice for everyone.
Tossing or cleaning is our option.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

agree w/rosewood. DD just started knitting a few months ago and is already doing great. younger minds, you know. anyway, i gave her all of my long needles and her husband cut them all down to shorter size and replaced tops or added diff. ones. she now has all sizes. racso


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

MalleeGirl said:


> Yes it does wash out , it is such a fine layer you cant see it anyway but it realy makes the wool run through the needles like a dream. Years ago when I was a young girl mum used it one our flat irons that we heated on the stove to help them glide over the starched cloths . Bees wax has had a lot of uses in its time . I am finding it hard too get where I live . Mollie


MalleeGirl, Check out any bead stores or sewing stores for small squares of beeswax. Also, check out a local Farmers Market for candle makers or farms that sell honey. Beeswax is great and can be found in most locations if you become a Sherlock Holmes detective. Good Luck, Patricia


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

ricottapie said:


> I find a light dusting of baby powder works for me.


You know I read this in an old book about the powder, but it said to dust you hands, but only when using light yarn.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

I think the wax paper sounds like a super idea.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

waxed paper is what we would use to clean up and polish old metal slides for a good time on the playground...as children...


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Tinker Belle said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure that she didn't mean it that way.. In fact, I'm sure she apologized profusely already.. Sometimes we get "foot-in-mouth disease" and don't realize how something sounds until it's too late.
> ...


I agree with you both. I have often started to comment, then just deleted it because it just sounded too critical. We are a friendly bunch, and I like it that way!


----------



## Marianne33322 (Feb 25, 2011)

This has been so interesting for me to read. Remember years ago(in the olden days) our irons did not come with the coating on it? I would get starch build up. I'd work really hard to get it off then iron wax paper and have a wonderful smooth slick surface to iron on. As for having many sets of knitting needles I had many people die and got their needles. I gave the extra sets to my sister. She has knitting groups and can share.


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

I used to teach knit/crochet and gave mine away to the novices, that gave me room to buy more. lol


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

I recently resorted to extra fine gauge emery paper available at the hardware store to smooth an old needle cable. Expensive, but just a little corner cut from it does the job, and then you have lots left for future use or to share. Any one ever tried that?


Rosewood513 said:


> If any of mine get knicked or scratched I use a very fine emery board and a buffer to finish it off. that works great also.
> 
> If you want mor needles and can't or don't want to pay the high price go to the second hand shops, they usually have them for about $1.00 not too many circs though. I sometimes see some on Freecycle, you can request them there, I have given away many needles that way. I have too many for me.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

What a great tip - can't wait to tear off a piece of wax paper and try this! Thanks.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Handy, you really should have left well enough alone. This is the most condescending post I've ever seen on KP. Maybe change your name to Lady Bountiful.

Makes no sense either, to stop knitting, drive to a store to buy new needles, drive back home, when you could have spent 2 or 3 minutes fixing the ones you have, but you know best.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> SusanYEngland said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot afford to just throw my needles away. I guess I should just keep my suggestions to myself.
> ...


*********
This is the most condescending post I've ever read on KP. Maybe you should change your name to Lady Bountiful.

If it makes sense to you to stop knitting, drive to a store and buy new needles and drive home again, rather than to spend 2 or 3 minutes fixing the ones you have, so be it...


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

Stablebummom, if you are asking about my avatar - I was knitting beaded necklaces, and our black cat Cosmo just would not leave the beads and cord alone, so I put a necklace on him. I don't think he will ever outgrow kittenhood.
AnnB


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

have you tried rubbing the needles quickly and gently with 0000 steel wool? Then giving them a finish with the wax paper or bees wax?


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I really appreciate the problem solving used by a good number of posters on this issue. I derive a satisfaction from repairing something and being able to make good use of it rather than buying a replacement. For me, shopping is time away from knitting. Also I have my favorite needles that I would rather swipe with a little inexpensive wax paper, fine emory paper or steel wool than replace. Bees wax lightly rubbed over a needle can be of benefit in place of the wax paper, but may be harder to locate. It is also good to strengthen sewing thread especially for jackets and coats that need stronger thread.


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

BC said:


> I really appreciate the problem solving used by a good number of posters on this issue. I derive a satisfaction from repairing something and being able to make good use of it rather than buying a replacement. For me, shopping is time away from knitting. Also I have my favorite needles that I would rather swipe with a little inexpensive wax paper, fine emory paper or steel wool than replace. Bees wax lightly rubbed over a needle can be of benefit in place of the wax paper, but may be harder to locate. It is also good to strengthen sewing thread especially for jackets and coats that need stronger thread.


I often use regular wax, just take a candle and rub it on the tip this works just as well and beeswax, I have tried both.
In fact you can melt the wax and dip the tips in and when It cols just rub with a terrycloth towel or facecloth and it will work also. The idea is to fill the little tiny holes with wax so it does not catch on the yarn.
It is amazing how many different ways to do basically the same thing. So whatever works for you is fine.


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

gina said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > SusanYEngland said:
> ...


Can we just let this go, the lady said she was sorry, now be big enough to let it go. No one is perfect, she said she didn't mean it.

Move on please?


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Patricia , thank you for your help now I know were to look. :-D .Mollie


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Don't read the thread if you don't want to see new posts. I can voice my opinion if I choose to do so. Not everyone read the thread immediately.


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

Just as you say you can, I can have my opinion also, I am telling you that you are starting to sound worse than the first offending post. And believe me not evryone cares if they didn't see the post.
They can find just as I did and form their own opinion as I did.
I was trying to be nice but since you are not I will not bother you again.
You also have a very thin skin I don't so say what you will it will fall on deaf ears.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

This post wasonly to get tips on how to keep your needles running smoothly through your yarn. Some people like me work full time and I do not have a lot of time to clean my needles properly, but I really appreciate the tips especially regarding my friends grandmother's dpns, which are not in very good shape, but because they belonged to my friend's grandmother I will make an effort to clean them. At the moment I am supply my mother with Addi circs and because of the cost I pay for them for her. I also buy my own needles, but would love to use these dpns from this elderly lady. So please ladies lets not have any put downs because after all we all can't be the same, individual voices and opinions are great to read or listen to. I do not mean to offend anyone.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hm... If I had needles that would require such maintenance... I would simply throw them away.
> I never had this kind of troubles with my needles...


If you've got the money to throw away stuff and buy new stuff to replace it, fine. 
If you don't, the advice on how to overcome a potential problem is worth its weight in gold.
Thanks to our KP sisters/brothers, we get a lot of good help with our crafting troubles. I am grateful to all of them.


----------



## SusanYEngland (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello to all and a huge thank you to everyone for their comments, suggestions, and encouragement. I have enjoyed the stories and the memories. 
Please, no more remarks to HandyFamily about this. I took her meaning the wrong way initially. This was my first suggestion submitted and I was feeling insecure about doing so. I am sure she never meant to be offensive,and she has said so.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

amen, remember words on a page do not carry any emotional conotation with them other than what the reader assumes...let's grant all of us positive intention and support, heaven knows I can always use some!! (big smile!!)


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

What a good perspective! Thanks for sharing this.


killashandra said:


> amen, remember words on a page do not carry any emotional conotation with them other than what the reader assumes...let's grant all of us positive intention and support, heaven knows I can always use some!! (big smile!!)


----------



## youbet46 (Nov 25, 2011)

Would this work for Aluminum needles? I knit a lot of baby sweaters on size 10 1/2. The aluminum makes the white yarn look grayish when done, as there is basically no paint left on the tips.


----------



## SusanYEngland (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes, I first tried it on aluminum needles and it helps tremendously.


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks I will try it on my needles! Great suggestion!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I got a tip from my Mother on keeping Brass shiny. You use paste car wax on your cleaned and shiny brass piece, buff well and it will be a long time before the wax wears of and it tarnished or gets dull again. 
I think I'm going to try this on my metal knitting needles. Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## slevine13 (Feb 12, 2012)

SusanYEngland said:


> I cannot afford to just throw my needles away. I guess I should just keep my suggestions to myself.


Oh no please don't keep your suggestions to yourself. I thought that was a great tip. Something I would have never thought about. I have a set of wood straight needles that I stopped using because I thought they were a little sticky. They are pretty things with little tulips on the tops. Didn't know what to do with them, now I do!
I don't have excess money to spend buying new needles when I can use what little I have to buy yarn :lol:


----------



## ssendt (Sep 13, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> SusanYEngland said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot afford to just throw my needles away. I guess I should just keep my suggestions to myself.
> ...


Your cat must have taught my new puppy to "snack" on my bamboo needles. She has gotten to at least 4 pairs or circular. I have had to throw them away....they were chewed all the way down to the cable.

Also, wax paper on a slide.............what a fun memory! I used to sneak wax paper out of the house to take to school to do this!!!!


----------



## barbarascarboro (Jun 21, 2011)

This works with curtain rods, too. If you have curtains that are hard to slip on the rods, go over the rods with waxed paper, and the curtains will slide on easily! I hate metal needles, don't care much for bamboo, either....give me old fashioned boyle plastic needles every time!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

This has been a great thread. I have just learned so much. I have a lot of sticky needles and never knew how to fix them. Thank you. Just as an aside. My aunt told me about the old wives fix about the oil behind your ear and put it on a cold sore, it works great. Would do it before I would go to sleep so it wouldn't gross me out so much.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

YOu know, since I am old now,I can look back and remember how my mother and grandparents had so many folk remedies that seemed to work for many ills, and needs. We just did not run to the doctor or clinic for every little ailment when I was a child, and of course there were no anti-biotics until WWIi came. If they had been available, my father would not have died at age 34 of appendicitis in 1940. In many ways we are lucky now, but our modern diet now is causing more ailments than medical science can keep pace with, it seems. Just thinking out loud, I guess.

I remember having a thorn in my foot once on grandparent's farm, and after it was pulled out with pliers, Granddaddy just washed it, and poured "coal oil" (kerosene today) into the wound, and sent me back out to play! Barefoot! No tetanus shot, no clinic visit. He and Grandmother raised 11 children on that farm, only lost one child to illness, diptheria. And I cannot remember anyone speaking of needing health insurance until the 1950's. Sorry, memories are interesting at times.



Kathleenangel said:


> This has been a great thread. I have just learned so much. I have a lot of sticky needles and never knew how to fix them. Thank you. Just as an aside. My aunt told me about the old wives fix about the oil behind your ear and put it on a cold sore, it works great. Would do it before I would go to sleep so it wouldn't gross me out so much.


----------



## barbarascarboro (Jun 21, 2011)

You have made me remember....when I got stung by a bee....Mom, or a neighbor would put mud on it, to pull the stinger out. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, Barbara, You made me remember, too, with your saying about man, horse and dog... I had a dear friend, who kept horses, had sons who rode in rodeos,etc. He once said "There is something about the outside of a horse that is very good for the inside of a man." He was one of the kindest men I ever knew, but was also a real man. He died a few years ago, mostly of a broken heart after his wife passed. She, too was a very loving soul, who was always there for anyone in need. I still miss them. I'm glad for your comment.


barbarascarboro said:


> You have made me remember....when I got stung by a bee....Mom, or a neighbor would put mud on it, to pull the stinger out. :mrgreen:


----------



## barbarascarboro (Jun 21, 2011)

That is a quote that is used often by horse people....there are many, and most are true! Love my horses and dogs! After my Mom died, I laid on the couch and cried for a few days...nobody could get me to do anything...finally, someone talked me into going to the barn...my horses were the very best medicine I could have had....reminded me life was still worth living!


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

Mrs. Mac said:


> Hi, Barbara, You made me remember, too, with your saying about man, horse and dog... I had a dear friend, who kept horses, had sons who rode in rodeos,etc. He once said "There is something about the outside of a horse that is very good for the inside of a man."
> 
> I cross-stitched that saying once.Beautiful depiction of a chestnut horse along with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I must admit I like hearing older people than me talking about the old days, it is very interesting. If the older people don't talk about it our kids will know nothing about what it was like when we grew up.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I would use my beeswax sticks maybe... at least try it....


----------



## Sharilew (Jan 12, 2012)

This is a good idea. Here is another one that I just learned in my bi-weekly knitting group. Run the knitting needle through your hair a few times and the result should be the same. The natural oils in your hair will "wax" the needles.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

I would try a triple o steel wool and for bamboo needles try a small piece of brown paper bag .....I paint and after I seal a piece of wood the grain is raised so before I paint I use the paper bag ....its gentle but does the job..


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, Mavisb, You are right! Life is lived at such a rapid pace today, and the many of young people have little chance to learn abouthow life was before they or their parents were born. I have a Civil War diary written by my gragreat grandfather. My brother, a genealogist, took thetime to gather old letters, and material saved by the Kansas Histgorical Society written by W. W Moses about his time in the Union Army, and print it all into a lovely book. It is such a wonderful resource for how things were in that time. 
Not so long ago, 1950's, most people in our state still lived and made their living on farms. My grandparents married in 1900, lived on a 360 acre farm, never owned an automobile, got electricity first in 1950, and had no indoor plumbing. Yet they raised 11 good children, all but two of whom graduated college, & none ever broke the law. Most were teachers. I never heard my grandparents complain or become angry with each other. I sometimes long for the days I spent on that busy, happy farm. I wonder how our youth would see that kind of life. 


mavisb said:


> I must admit I like hearing older people than me talking about the old days, it is very interesting. If the older people don't talk about it our kids will know nothing about what it was like when we grew up.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Your brother obviously did a good job of doing the research and getting it together. My husbands father was awarded a medal or some such for being in the Orchestra at the Old Vic in London, his older brother gave it to the museum at the Old Vic, My husband would have loved to have soemthing of his fathers, as he never grew up with him. His father died when he was about two or three. He was bought up in an Actors ophanage in Chertsey (a seaside resort for five years_. I have a newspaper cutting that shows a photo of my husband holding Noel Cowards hand and his sister was in the picture as well. The other well known actor was Robert Shaw. Both men are now dead but the real photo of this newspaper cutting is here in Australia. We keep meaning to make arrangements to meet the lady that also grew up in the oprhanage. An interesting afternoon if we ever get to meet.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, mavis b, AFter all postings in this thread, I see a kind of message, that perhaps it would be a very good thing for many of us to keep a journal, in a special place for our family, or any other interested person for details of our lives, our times, and our interests. The way we life, our responses to life in our time is important for those who come after, for better understanding.

I am currently taking an online course, Constitution 101 , from Hillsdale College. The first hour of lecture gave so much valuable background into the books that our Founders read, from which they took the ideas for our founding documents. Our school no longer teach those classic works, unfortunately. this is such valuable heritage. As are other records of our lives. 
Fortunately my brother was a real journalist during his working years, and had the skills to organize that scattered material. We are all so grateful for the result.



mavisb said:


> Your brother obviously did a good job of doing the research and getting it together. My husbands father was awarded a medal or some such for being in the Orchestra at the Old Vic in London, his older brother gave it to the museum at the Old Vic, My husband would have loved to have soemthing of his fathers, as he never grew up with him. His father died when he was about two or three. He was bought up in an Actors ophanage in Chertsey (a seaside resort for five years_. I have a newspaper cutting that shows a photo of my husband holding Noel Cowards hand and his sister was in the picture as well. The other well known actor was Robert Shaw. Both men are now dead but the real photo of this newspaper cutting is here in Australia. We keep meaning to make arrangements to meet the lady that also grew up in the oprhanage. An interesting afternoon if we ever get to meet.


----------



## Grandma C (Jun 14, 2011)

No, I'm glad you came on. I was struggling with my alums last night. My hands perspire, and I wear lots of lotion. So I get sticky needles. They'll be cleaned and waxed before I take them up again. Thanks so much!


----------



## mavies (Feb 16, 2011)

I was sorry to see the rude comment from Bulgaria. I wish people would think before they type. Comments like that really can hurt and can't be taken back.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

mavies said:


> I was sorry to see the rude comment from Bulgaria. I wish people would think before they type. Comments like that really can hurt and can't be taken back.


I'm giving the writer the benefit of the doubt. There could be a language problem, if she's not a native speaker of English.

Hazel


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Youbet. I am also from upstate NY. Where are you from. I am near Saratoga Springs.


----------



## barbarascarboro (Jun 21, 2011)

Guess I missed the rude comment. It's weird, because just about two weeks ago, I asked my Aunt in Minnesota if she could jot down some of her memories of growing up with my Dad. He's gone now, and there is so much I would love to know about his life, growing up, school, etc.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

barbarascarboro said:


> Guess I missed the rude comment. It's weird, because just about two weeks ago, I asked my Aunt in Minnesota if she could jot down some of her memories of growing up with my Dad. He's gone now, and there is so much I would love to know about his life, growing up, school, etc.


It's okay that you missed the original 'rude comment'.. although that commenter has apologized repeatedly and frankly, most of us have written something and then after pressing 'SEND', thought: That not what I was trying to say or meaning to say but it's too late! I know that I have..

Good idea on the remembrances.. most of my elders are gone now. I'm becoming one of the elders!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

This lady of Bulgaria has English as her third language. Could you all please be patient as we are all different and as another KPer said it is not what you write but how the reader reads the blog. I have very good skills are legal letters but when it comes to personal writing I get a bit lapse. Life is too short to bear grudges and we should accept each other for what we are. We all want to be liked, loved, and accepted. 

We have to learn to live with each other in our countries, our lives and I must admit I love this site and would love to meet some of you wonderful, kindhearted and helpful ladies\gents.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

Dear MavisB, your comments are so true. In the end we are all brought together because of our shared love for knitting. We certainly enjoy all the different patterns, stitches and help we receive from the other members. Let's just remember the reason we LOVE this site.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

mavisb said:


> This lady of Bulgaria has English as her third language. Could you all please be patient as we are all different and as another KPer said it is not what you write but how the reader reads the blog. I have very good skills are legal letters but when it comes to personal writing I get a bit lapse. Life is too short to bear grudges and we should accept each other for what we are. We all want to be liked, loved, and accepted.
> 
> We have to learn to live with each other in our countries, our lives and I must admit I love this site and would love to meet some of you wonderful, kindhearted and helpful ladies\gents.


AMEN!!


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

I found I needed a set of size 3 knitting needles, which I didn't have. So I took two wooden skewers from the kitchen cabinet. I took them and smoothed them down with an emery board, and then took a candle and ran the candle over them and then rubbed them down with a soft cloth. I had my size 3 needles..... Not as good as the real thing, but they worked in a pinch.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

great tip. where there's a will, theres a way. i'v used dpns as straights, putting an end cap on them. also, dh made me apair of circ, size 35 w/ dowl and aquarium tubing. nex time though, going to come up w/idea and use pvc pipe. will make them much lighter in weight. may have to use wood for point. we're still thinking this one out. racso


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

mavisB

The best cleaner I have ever used to clean any metal item that removes rust (as long as it isn't pitting or too bad) and doesn't scratch is "barkeeper's friend" - it comes as a powder like ajax etc.

I use it all the time to clean the drip pans under the stove top burners and pots and pans. People are always surprised when they find out that my tea kettle and pots and pans are 20 years old - they look new inside and out because of this wonderful little powder.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

What super great ideas are posted on this forum! Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Cptldy (Feb 20, 2012)

I have bamboo sock circs, and they are always sticking.

~my habit of sitting on the fence till I decide to splurge is rearing its head again

Will have to try it, I have been avoiding the sock they are attached to as it was getting annoying.


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

Purplemuse said:


> mavisB
> 
> The best cleaner I have ever used to clean any metal item that removes rust (as long as it isn't pitting or too bad) and doesn't scratch is "barkeeper's friend" - it comes as a powder like ajax etc.
> 
> I use it all the time to clean the drip pans under the stove top burners and pots and pans. People are always surprised when they find out that my tea kettle and pots and pans are 20 years old - they look new inside and out because of this wonderful little powder.


That IS Good Stuff, isn't it?!


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

I so love this forum. Until last night I had never thought about waxing my knitting needles and didn't even know anything about it. Having gone through the last 18 pages I decided I had to find a local supplier of beeswax. Happened to mention it to my partner Neil and lo and behold he had just bought a tin of beeswax for putting on our hillwalking boots so problem solved and will be polishing my knitting needles later on. I wasn't sure if it was only for bamboo or wooden needles but can see that people use it for metal needles to. Thanks for an interesting forum.


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

SusanYEngland said:


> I cannot afford to just throw my needles away. I guess I should just keep my suggestions to myself.


I'm glad you didn't keep this to yourself! I'm working on a project and needles weren't sliding good so did a search on KP and came across this. Just rubbed needles with wax paper and they are sliding so much better. Wouldn't it be nice if we were all so financially able to just throw away our needles and buy new just because they didn't slide quite as easily as we'd like!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

jejazzington said:


> That IS Good Stuff, isn't it?!


Where can I find this marvelous substance? I just recently read about it being awesome for cleaning grout too.. I've never seen it in the grocery store.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Cptldy said:


> I have bamboo sock circs, and they are always sticking.
> 
> ~my habit of sitting on the fence till I decide to splurge is rearing its head again
> 
> Will have to try it, I have been avoiding the sock they are attached to as it was getting annoying.


Sometimes, when my knitting needles are sticking, I just run the tip through my hair a few times.. It's a trick I learned from a favorite aunt decades ago when hand-sewing when the sewing needle sticks.. There's just enough 'natural oil' in your hair to make a difference.

It logically followed, in my mind, that it would also work with knitting needles, and I was right.. Of course, wax paper and beeswax are also good options but if you don't have them handy, you ALWAYS have your head of hair close-by.. lol.. 
Gloria


----------



## Carolynerae (Jul 13, 2013)

what a cool idea, I will have to try that, thanks for the tip


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

SusanYEngland said:


> When using aluminum needles, I find they sometimes get sticky, grabbing the yarn and making my knitting less than relaxing.
> My solution is to wax them. Simply clean them good with warm soap and water and after drying them, rub them with waxed paper and buff with a dry cloth. Just enough of the wax comes off the paper and onto the surface of the needles to really make them smooth and the yarn glides along nicely.
> It only takes a minute and a small piece of paper, so give it a try. This should also work nicely with bamboo and wooden needles, but I haven't tried it yet.


I've been using that trick for years on my knitting needles but somehow hadn't done it for crochet hooks. I have a nearly-new aluminum hook that wanted to grab the yarn so much I almost threw it away but tried your remedy this morning and it made a huge difference. Why didn't I think of that sooner? duh Thanks for posting this.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Catneil11 said:


> I so love this forum. Until last night I had never thought about waxing my knitting needles and didn't even know anything about it. Having gone through the last 18 pages I decided I had to find a local supplier of beeswax. Happened to mention it to my partner Neil and lo and behold he had just bought a tin of beeswax for putting on our hillwalking boots so problem solved and will be polishing my knitting needles later on. I wasn't sure if it was only for bamboo or wooden needles but can see that people use it for metal needles to. Thanks for an interesting forum.


A beeswax candle does the job too. I use it quilting thread.


----------



## Carolynerae (Jul 13, 2013)

Love this site and all the information


----------

